# TORONTO | SkyTower - Pinnacle One Yonge | 313m | 1025ft | 95 fl | 264m | 865ft | 80 fl | 216m | 709ft | 65 fl | U/C



## isaidso

I know, it's getting embarrassing. People shouldn't be making assumptions or these threads will quickly become unreliable.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Well you have to admit, when this project came out it was 98 floors, and that makes a supertall a given. When it got reduced to 88, that of course changed.


----------



## isaidso

Alright. 98 would indicate 300m or more.


----------



## Haljackey

Yup 293m confined. Not a supertall.

Oxford Place (Toronto's other supertall proposal) is now in jeopardy of cancellation too now that a casino has been rejected by Toronto.


----------



## Dale

Haljackey said:


> Yup 293m confined. Not a supertall.
> 
> Oxford Place (Toronto's other supertall proposal) is now in jeopardy of cancellation too now that a casino has been rejected by Toronto.


I don't get the impression that this is true at all. Apparently, only certain aspects of the project are in jeopardy.


----------



## Marcanadian

So can we merge this thread with the one in the 'Proposed Skyscrapers' section? We have two threads running simultaneous to each other in different sections.


----------



## cruzin4u

Anson Kwok - VP of Sales and Marketing for Pinnacle talks about "supertall" status. 

1 Yonge could very well be a supertall at 88 stories.

Kwok explained, “*If you want to create more employment, more tax dollars for the city, have all the amenities and bells and whistles, and you want everything to be convenient and close to you, then in order to bring that all together, you need to have it be tall.*”

“*For us, it’s very location driven. I think in most major cities, location is probably the primary reason to build super tall buildings. In many countries, 88 storeys isn’t even considered super tall,*” Kwok explained

Source - http://blog.newinhomes.com/news/anson-kwok-pinnacle-discusses-1-yonge-master-plan-1/


New rendering...


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
great design!


----------



## isaidso

Another rendering:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Any updates on this complex?


----------



## isaidso

No, it's been quiet. I don't expect to hear anything about this one till next year.


----------



## neilio

So apparently the Tower one has been increased to 96 stories and 303m... anyone know if this is true or not?? A third supertall for Toronto would be freakin awesome.


----------



## cruzin4u

You are correct. 96 storey / 303 meters (994 feet)

Some more information courtesy of* interchange42* at Urban Toronto.


----------



## Hudson11

^^ http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/showth...-76-96s-Hariri-Pontarini)?p=982870#post982870


----------



## Taller Better

Well, I guess this now moves into Proposed Supertalls! Third one planned at the moment for Toronto, with two more on hold for the moment.


----------



## singoone

Well, what can I say, nice! :cheers2:


----------



## Jay

Niiice!!


----------



## isaidso

Being a staunchly pragmatic place, when Toronto started building 300m+ it was always going to build a whole slew of them. We've been inching towards a reality where 300m makes a lot of economic sense. I suspect we'll see a lot of proposals in the 300-350m range. What we won't see are 400m+ proposals. Toronto will only build those when forced to.


----------



## ChesterCopperpot

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-105#post-1037293


----------



## Innsertnamehere

important to note that the design is still fluid and may still change.


----------



## Victoria123

isaidso said:


> Looks like we'll get a new peak in the traditional lake view. epper:


Just wait until we get the M+G towers going :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Victoria123 said:


> Just wait until we get the M+G towers going :cheers:


This will look taller from the lake as it's closer by 5-6 blocks.


----------



## enrigue8

It very close to get approved.
On november 3, there will be a hearing for the final settlement.
It a good news for the Canadian architecture.
:banana:


----------



## Victoria123

enrigue8 said:


> It very close to get approved.
> On november 3, there will be a hearing for the final settlement.
> It a good news for the Canadian architecture.
> :banana:


From insertnamehere, UT: 



> There was a OMB decision issued on October 21st. Apparently, the city and Pinnacle are *almost done a settlement offer*, with only minor parkland dedication rates remaining. *An additional hearing* has been scheduled for *November 3rd* to allow the board to approve the settlement and enact the required zoning by-laws. *This is very close to approval!*


----------



## enrigue8

Hi folks,I made a quick tribute to this wonderful project.
1 Yonge will be a landmark not only for Toronto 
Enjoy it !


----------



## Victoria123

Wake me when they approve it.

Raptor, UT 


> Settlement Hearing is now scheduled for one day on Tuesday, February 14, 2017


----------



## enrigue8

Wait almost 3 month is almost 30 years for me .
This project was proposed in 2013,and it's still not approved.
What a joke the planning in Toronto !


----------



## isaidso

The process is important but have to agree that this is ridiculous. I believe it's been longer than since 2013.


----------



## enrigue8

isaidso said:


> The process is important but have to agree that this is ridiculous. I believe it's been longer than since 2013.


It's since 2011, Isaidso.


----------



## Buffaboy

I like this project (new renderings)...I specifically like the black and white tone of the tallest building. Very sleek looking, and a nice model for what I think other buildings of that caliber should look like.

So many towers nowadays look like someone took a piece of quartz, threw it into AutoCad, used the extrusion and curve commands, and slapped some glass on the final product.


----------



## InTheBeach

enrigue8 said:


> It's since 2011, Isaidso.


But you get your approval on Valentine's Day.

Skyscraper geek love will be on full display.


----------



## Victoria123

*Sales will begin this year*

http://oneyongecondo.ca/

New plans/renderings from the website : 

















http://oneyongecondo.ca/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Condo-Skyline-Toronto.jpg


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Tower 3 (the 65 floor building) has now filed for site plan approval, and appears as though it will be the first one built. The supertall is listed on the plans as phase 2, so it will likely then be built next. The first one is 204m tall, and contains a community centre on the lower levels.




























Also, the tallest is 307m, not 320. That got revised down a little while ago.


----------



## isaidso

Very disappointed. It's barely a step up from that depressing turd called Pinnacle near by. :sleepy:


----------



## Innsertnamehere

correction on the height, its 217m.


----------



## enrigue8

Soon they will launch VIP sales for phase 1.
This is a serious website about real estate.

https://condonow.com/1-Yonge-Condos


----------



## isaidso

How One Yonge will appear in the skyline. Here's a screen shot from a presentation by David Pontarini at the 2016 China CTBUH Conference followed by a rendering from the same presentation.









Courtesy of steveve









Courtesy of steveve


----------



## AndrzGln

LOVE the podium


----------



## enrigue8

The october 2016 CTBUH conference in China.
1 Yonge is featured in the following video.
Enjoy it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-BD979Dxv4&t=112s


----------



## isaidso

As all 3 towers on this block sit on the same podium is it safe to say that the whole podium will get built at once?


----------



## ChesterCopperpot

More info - http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2017/10/pinnacle-one-yonge-models-and-diagrams-show-more-detail


----------



## Victoria123

ChesterCopperpot said:


> More info - http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2017/10/pinnacle-one-yonge-models-and-diagrams-show-more-detail


From that link:


----------



## roballan

Fantastic! What a beautiful project.


----------



## isaidso

Much much better. Was on vacation so this is a nice surprise to come home to.


----------



## Victoria123

isaidso said:


> Much much better. Was on vacation so this is a nice surprise to come home to.


You also missed out on the Toronto-Sidewalk Labs (Google) announcement to redevelop East Bayfront!


----------



## isaidso

Victoria123 said:


> You also missed out on the Toronto-Sidewalk Labs (Google) announcement to redevelop East Bayfront!


It's a match made in heaven. I watched the hour long announcement by the PM, Premier, Mayor, Sidewalk, and Alphabet. That they saw in Toronto what we all see is strong validation. It should help the Amazon HQ2 bid too.


----------



## Victoria123

New rendering from a new angle.










A marketing sign has been installed:









@wmedia


----------



## Victoria123

https://renx.ca/major-gta-developments-pinnacle-busy-2018/

“We’re raring to go,” said Pinnacle vice-president of sales and marketing Anson Kwok. “We’re going to have four construction sites in full swing, so it will be a busy 2018.”

Sales for 65-storey condominium tower The Prestige at Pinnacle One Yonge, at the foot of Toronto’s most iconic street, are about to begin. Construction is also expected to begin on the master-planned, mixed-use site during the first quarter.

The first condo building will be followed by 95- and 80-storey condo towers as well as two office buildings, a 50,000-square-foot community centre, retail, a hotel and a public courtyard. The site will also act as a gateway between downtown and all of the development activity taking place just to the east.

“We want to get all the pieces in that really make that community one that you can really live, work and play in,” said Kwok. “It’s going to have that scale and variety of uses that keeps the heart pumping all of the time, versus the typical office parameters where after six o’clock it becomes dead.”
More....https://renx.ca/major-gta-developments-pinnacle-busy-2018/


----------



## Hudson11

Chicago's supertall game is starting to come alive again. Toronto needs to play catch-up and then some if they want to compete for that No. 2 spot.


----------



## Victoria123

Hudson11 said:


> Chicago's supertall game is starting to come alive again. Toronto needs to play catch-up and then some if they want to compete for that No. 2 spot.


Oh, have we been competing?


----------



## isaidso




----------



## Victoria123

isaidso said:


>


----------



## isaidso

Now if only the rendering of the park/fountain was accurate.


----------



## Victoria123

Hoarding is up, marking the site for phase 1! 









https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-95s-pinnacle-hariri-pontarini.17920/page-169


----------



## Munwon

What is entailed in phase 1? The tallest tower?


----------



## isaidso

I believe it's the shortest of the 3 big towers.


----------



## Dale

Here's hoping that they start this one and just keep going.


----------



## MattToronto

Plan is to start the shortest, then the tallest and finish with the middle of the three. Odds are pretty good we'll be getting all three I bet.


----------



## kanye

by someMidTowner









by cc46 July 19


----------



## kanye

August 22 by jvmvr


----------



## Hudson11

longer titles, but an easy fix.


----------



## WibblyWobbly

I was gonna say, surely it's time to stop calling everything the 'skytower'


----------



## KillerZavatar

The crown on top looks great, reminds me of Dongguan ITC, hope they will have it light up at night.


----------



## elliot

^ The crown surrounding the roof-top mechanical is always portrayed as semi-transparent glass so I'm betting there will be crown lighting.. an obvious opportunity. Evening renders also show at least two bands of light that appear to break up the tower into volumes. If they go with this 'banding' idea, plus a lit crown, it could be lovely/tasteful night-lighting.









link​


----------



## elliot

Shouldn't reply to my own post (without consulting a medical professional ;-), but in addition to height, what I like most about the downtown T.O. skyline is the dense tall clusters from southcore to the massive financial district, the huge growth of height/density underway along Bay/Yonge/Church, all the way to the already great (soon to be amazing) Bloor/Yorkville skyline cluster.

Sometimes very tall buildings look a bit lonely in cities with shorter built form (the extreme being Frank Lloyd Wright's vision for Mile High "Illinois" Tower 'in a park'). I think *SkyTower *(and its supertall height) is a particularly welcome addition thanks in part due to its 264m and 216m sisters very close by. A nice, stepped mini-cluster of its own, complimented by highly animated podiums with different massings. 










UT​


----------



## elliot

Phase One rising on the left, SkyTower pile boring (shoring) the site on the right. 









mburrrrr

Inset “Channel” cladding close-up - Phase One. Lookin’ good.








mburrrrr

Though the runt of the litter, (especially compared to SkyTower), Phase One @ 217m deserves some props. The Phase One south elevation render below shows a giant head to toe balcony ”swoop", presumably with two different types of balcony glass (or glass plus another material). Could be interesting.

South elevation render of Phase One








UT


----------



## Buffaboy

It will be amazing to see this go up! And it's only 2 hours away from me... except the border is closed.


----------



## elliot

Buffaboy said:


> It will be amazing to see this go up! And it's only 2 hours away from me... except the border is closed.


Don't worry I'll get you in... little known fact but El Chapo built a secret tunnel not far from the Peace Bridge (you can guess why). I'll pick you up in Fort Erie if you bring the wings.

BTW, regarding the 2 types of *balcony* cladding seen in the Phase 1 render above.. a little birdie tweeted to me that they will be 1. clear glass plus 2. fritted glass (appears as white in the render). Fingers crossed.


----------



## elliot

Here's a look at some of the *podium* massings of the 3 towers.


















Sample of one of the podium *atriums*.









HP-OneYonge


----------



## trustevil

If only it were a couple hundred feet taller but man it looks nice


----------



## elliot

trustevil said:


> If only it were a couple hundred feet taller but man it looks nice


I'm actually a big fan of the shape/built form of the *Phase 3 tower (264 metres)*... wouldn't have minded if this one was around 1200 feet and thus the _pinnacle_ of Pinnacle's development ;-)

*Phase 3 east elevation is on the right*









Link

*Phase 3 is on the right*​









Link


----------



## A Chicagoan

Not a big fan of the tallest design, and I'm afraid it will imbalance the skyline away from the traditional core.


----------



## elliot

A Chicagoan said:


> Not a big fan of the tallest design, and I'm afraid it will imbalance the skyline away from the traditional core.


Except that if you remember the *5 Sugar Wharf towers* (2 of which are near supertall heights) are just a spit away to the east, and the huge office component of One Yonge... you pretty much have another core on its own. 

Southcore has pretty much obscured the traditional core when viewed from the lake (unless you have a drone) and if you add in The Hub and the just announced 11 Bay, that classic/traditional waterfront view will pretty much be obliterated. Have a look at *steveve's southern slice of his future render* (he added 11 Bay yesterday seen in *orange *and the 5 towers of Sugar Wharf in blue and green are just right of SkyTower and the other 2 phases).










steveve


----------



## Buffaboy

elliot said:


> Don't worry I'll get you in... little known fact but El Chapo built a secret tunnel not far from the Peace Bridge (you can guess why). I'll pick you up in Fort Erie if you bring the wings.
> 
> BTW, regarding the 2 types of *balcony* cladding seen in the Phase 1 render above.. a little birdie tweeted to me that they will be 1. clear glass plus 2. fritted glass (appears as white in the render). Fingers crossed.


I actually wouldn't be surprised if there were secret tunnels under the Niagara River. I doubt it though.


----------



## trustevil

elliot said:


> I'm actually a big fan of the shape/built form of the *Phase 3 tower (264 metres)*... wouldn't have minded if this one was around 1200 feet and thus the _pinnacle_ of Pinnacle's development ;-)
> 
> *Phase 3 east elevation is on the right*
> View attachment 511611
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> *Phase 3 is on the right*​
> View attachment 511614
> 
> 
> Link


Ok phase 3 reminds me of Greenland's newest the tallest building looks like Guangzhou ifc. They all have nice designs though


----------



## elliot

trustevil said:


> Ok phase 3 reminds me of Greenland's newest the tallest building looks like Guangzhou ifc. They all have nice designs though


I think maybe you meant *Phase 2* (SkyTower) resembles Guangzhou ifc, and it does. Both towers taper in slightly at the bottom and the top, and both have diagrid/diamond exterior elements (though SkyTower's are cosmetic and ifc's are structural). The footprints (floor shapes) are different with ifc having rounded triangles and skytower being more of an oval shape. Though diamond patterns aren't unique, I'll bet Willkinson Eyre had some of their ifc diamonds inform their beautiful curtainwall at CIBC Square.

The shape of top floors of Phase 3 (see blue elevation above) actually reminds me a bit of HK ifc (though Phase 3's crown is curtainwall).


----------



## elliot

*SkyTower (312.5m) and Prestige (Phase 1 217m)* - the supertall will rise in the foreground (right centre), Phase 1 rising behind.








UT

Glazing/cladding detail on the inset 'channel' element of Prestige (Phase 1)









Drillin’ for (supertall) gold.








UT


----------



## elliot

*Four of the top 10 ten tallest buildings under-construction in Canada ... in 2 blocks*. Sugar Wharf X 2 in foreground, and *One Yonge site behind (SkyTower - 312.5m shoring and Prestige rising - 217m)*.








Razz










wmedia


----------



## citysquared

Amazing! Just wish Skytower was 100 floors, would be the first tower in Canada to have so many stories.


----------



## perheps

Australia 108 Tower just 5 floors and 4.3 metre taller than SkyTower Yonge 
Australia 108 Tower 317 metre 100 floors just complete build in Melbourne, Australia


----------



## isaidso

elliot said:


> Glazing/cladding detail on the inset 'channel' element of Prestige (Phase 1)


I'm lukewarm towards this 3 tower project but that glazing gives me reason for optimism. It's quite good and a lot nicer than what we usually get. One only need look across the street to see what I mean.


----------



## elliot

That horrible *green* litter across the street is Pinnacle. Despite having HPA leading the design for One Yonge Street, I was scared to death of the "Pinnacle effect". This bit of unitised(?) cladding/curtainwall (on the smallest of the 3 towers), has me breathing a sigh of relief... clearly Pinnacle's lobotomy (no doubt performed by HPA) is a success. Whew.

It's interesting to note that 2 Vancouver developers, *Concord Sh!ttyPlace* and *Pinnacle* (well before One Yonge), pretty much destroyed the downtown core south of Front Street... until Southcore/CIBC Sq. rescued part of it.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

What are you talking about? What's wrong with Concord Cityplace? I thought we liked high-rise high-density development here?


----------



## elliot

LivinAWestLife said:


> What are you talking about? What's wrong with Concord Cityplace? I thought we liked high-rise high-density development here?


I like tall buildings and this mega-development looks ok at night thanks to some nice LED lighting (example below), but with a couple of exceptions, daylight reveals most of the two dozen towers to be poorly designed and poorly executed (materials etc.). However the real offense committed by Concord are the monolithic and unwelcoming podiums that meet the street (which is where residents and visitors interact with a given project). 

If they had done something like the Well or *Mirvish Village* to articulate the podium built -form/street experience, the towers above would be much more palatable and the street much more animated.

*Mirvish Village - see the left side of the pic, plus taller versions of the rest of the render (with required large podium amenities etc. behind) *








UT








UT

*The 2 tallest CityPlace towers (Canada House - u/c) will have this podium (there are others much worse)*.









UT

*Part of CityPlace at night (on the right).*








Rixin Wang


----------



## redcode

Oct 2

20201002_104956 by ct3217891, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

Another gorgeous steveve future render:

*Southcore skyline* - a misty* SkyTower on the right* (Canada’s tallest @ 312.5m - under construction)









steveve

Shoring nearing completion.








skycandy


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-28 by [U]skycandy[/U]

312,5 m










216 m










312,5 / 216 m


----------



## elliot

*SkyTower @ 312.5m (right side) and Prestige @ 217m (left side)*









Link


----------



## A Chicagoan

elliot said:


> *SkyTower @ 312.5m (right side) and Prestige @ 217m (left side)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


You can see the Torstar building, which is the company that owns VS!


----------



## elliot

A Chicagoan said:


> You can see the Torstar building, which is the company that owns VS!


Hope you're not a _brutalist_ fan, because here's the One Yonge Future for the Toronto Star building (see below). 

BTW, what's The "*VS*" that Torstar owns? * Fun Fact*: Torstar owned the Harlequin Romance empire, until the romance ended with the sale in 2014... but they earned nearly half a $Billion bucks (desperately needed lol). 📚


One Yonge office:








UT


----------



## A Chicagoan

elliot said:


> BTW, what's The "*VS*" that Torstar owns?


The company that bought SSC from Jan and changed the forum software back in March.


----------



## Jay

Nice mockup

Excited that Toronto will soon join NY and Chicago as skyscraper megacities of North America 

There are what, 2 or 3 supertalls U/C right now?


----------



## perheps

Jay said:


> Nice mockup
> 
> Excited that Toronto will soon join NY and Chicago as skyscraper megacities of North America
> 
> There are what, 2 or 3 supertalls U/C right now?


Two


----------



## elliot

*SkyTower (312.5m) excavation on the right and Prestige rising in the centre. Phase 3 (263m) will eventually rise where the blank wall of the podium is.*








mburrrrr

*Phase 3 is on the left of the render.*








UT


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m - 95s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c 

Excavation for the super tall with Phase 1 (“Prestige”) rising behind.*








Full Metal Junkie

*Wiggly aluminum cladding elements on Prestige starting to wiggle.*








mburrrrr


----------



## VoltAmps

Yikes. Until phase 3 is finished that blank wall is going to be quite an eye sore


----------



## towerpower123

Looks like they are excavating the loose gravel to prepare for the perimeter steel panels for the foundation. It makes it easier to stand them up prior to driving them down into the ground


----------



## elliot

*Some render views via screenshots featuring SkyTower (u/c), office component phases and neighbouring Sugar Wharf - all from this WaterfrontToronto report. A ton of new height for just a couple of blocks.*










*One Yonge office component (plus 3 residential phases, 2 u/c) along with neighbouring Sugar Wharf phases (includes the one metre shy wannabe super-tall @ 299m ;-).*









*Office podium.*








WaterfrontToronto


----------



## elliot

*SkyTower excavation and cladding progress on phase 1 (Prestige).*








skycandy

*Prestige*








skycandy








skycandy


----------



## elliot

*A wider look at the One Yonge Street site, including the location of the next phase of Sugar Wharf.*

Right of centre is Phase 1 “Prestige” rising @ 217m, along with Phase 2 excavation for super-tall “SkyTower” @ 312.5m underway immediately to the right of Phase 1. The large blank wall of concrete (Phase 1 podium) will be joined by the Phase 3 podium and tower (264m), which will rise in front of the wall.

The *yellow/brown* low-rise LCBO buildings *left of centre* in the pic, will host the next phase of Sugar Wharf, including the tallest of the development which is just a metre shy of super-tall creds @ 299m.









bobbob911

*Site-plan with first 3 phases - note: top of the site-plan is north, while the photo above is looking south.*








ADRM


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge

Just a cool shot of the Phase One crane (Prestige @ 217m) sneaking into the Southcore skyline.*








skycandy

*IMO this is the first time (in Toronto) that Pinnacle has cut a cheque for superb (as rendered?) glazing/cladding. Though Prestige has a simpler built-form than SkyTower and the Phase 3 tower, 
the great cladding and balcony glass magic promised (render below) will add up to one of the best looking new condos downtown. *









skycandy

*Cladding c/u*








skycandy

*Prestige render featuring the (2 different claddings) balcony design.*








UT

*SkyTower (312.5m) excavation

Smashing through the phase 1 caisson walls leaving only the girders.*









wmedia








skycandy


----------



## elliot

oops - double post - deleted


----------



## redcode

Dec 26

Construction cranes on Toronto&#x27;s skyline 2020 12 25 -ab by booledozer, trên Flickr

wider

Construction cranes on Toronto&#x27;s skyline 2020 12 25 -d by booledozer, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 17

Awakening by Derek Riehm, trên Flickr


----------



## NorthStyle

^^^ amazing ^^^


----------



## redcode

Jan 31

DSC_2120 by Boris T, trên Flickr

DSC_2081 by Boris T, trên Flickr

DSC_2122 by Boris T, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m - 95s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Excavation for SkyTower, Phase 1 Prestige rising on the right.*








bilked








bilked








mburrrrr


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m - 95s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

SkyTower (312.5m) excavation progress. The remnants of an old wharf are seen scattered about.*








wmedia








skycandy
*A future waterfront mock-up by emphur - SkyTower is the tallest near the right side of the pic.*








emphur

*Prestige (Phase 1 @ 217m) *








skycandy








ProjectEnd


----------



## hkskyline

The Future of Condo Living in a Post-COVID World


Though COVID-19 has undoubtedly impacted the condo market for the time being, signs that condo living is already on its way back are aplenty.




torontostoreys.com





Key highlight : 

_For Pinnacle, the COVID crisis inspired last-minute changes in the design department. The developers moved quickly to re-visit some of their layouts in unsold units to adapt to the changing times. Subsequently, a handful of the larger units – the three bedrooms plus dens – in the recently released The Prestige building at Pinnacle One Yonge now feature redesigned layouts to account for how people are spending more time at home.

“We decided on a much more luxurious master bathroom and redesigned the units to move the den – which is often used as an office – to an area with better natural light exposure, as opposed to the typical dark back den that used to happen quite frequently,” says Anson Kwok, Vice President of Sales & Marketing at Pinnacle International._


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m, 264m, 217m - 95s, 80s, 65s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Couple of shots of the phase 1 Prestige models (217m), including a better look at its crown.*








rocket301








rocket301

*After a dusting of snow, Prestige rising on the left and SkyTower excavation on the right.*








cc46








UT


----------



## redcode

Feb 08

Icy day harbor by Harry Luo, trên Flickr

1W2A0067(HDR) by Clement Lo, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m - 95s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Digging deep for SkyTower.*








Northern Light

*Phase 1 rising in the centre of the photo.*








Northern Light


----------



## redcode

Feb 11

Construction cranes on Toronto&#x27;s skyline, 2021 02 11 -l by booledozer, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/13

One Yonge by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/14

DSC_4223 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m - 95s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

How deep will they go?*








skycandy








3Dementia

*Phase 1 ‘Prestige’ getting taller.*








skycandy


----------



## hkskyline

*FEBRUARY CONSTRUCTION UPDATE: THE PRESTIGE AT PINNACLE ONE YONGE *




__





Pinnacle International


Pinnacle International is one of Canada's leading builders of luxury condominium residences, hotels, and commercial developments in Vancouver, downtown Toronto, and Mississauga.




pinnacleinternational.ca


----------



## redcode

Toronto by Zak Nuttall, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge - 312.5m - 95s - Pinnacle - Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Ripping down the steel shoring from phase 1 (no longer needed).*








skycandy








cc46

*Phase 1 (Prestige-217m) showing some curves.*








skycandy
*Porta-potty gets a lift to the top.*








skycandy


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini - u/c

Great update from local photographer skycandy. Phase 1 (217m) popping into view (centre of pic).*








skycandy








skycandy








skycandy

*Phase 2 SkyTower excavation.*








skycandy








skycandy


----------



## hkskyline

3/20

Pinnacle One Yonge by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Pinnacle One Yonge by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/28

Cloudy Morning In Toronto by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

*Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini - u/c*








Hariri Pontarini Architects

*Centre of photo below: Phase 1 rising (217m, 65s). Right of centre: Phase 2 SkyTower excavation (312.5m, 95s). Bottom centre: Phase 3 site (264m, 80s).*








mburrrrr








mburrrrr

*Below, the yellow/brown warehouses on the left will host a similarly scaled development to One Yonge: the 3 towers of Sugar Wharf Phase 2, which include 2 near-supertalls (299m/90s, 290m/87s, 260m/79s).*








mburrrrr

*Two of the three Sugar Wharf Phase 2 towers and the two towers of Sugar Wharf Phase 1 (currently u/c @ 230m/70s and 218m/64s), are right of centre in the render below. Centre foreground is the office component of One Yonge.*









Hariri Pontarini Architects
*Sugar Wharf Phase 2 at grade.*








UT


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 11:*
Toronto's skyline, 2021 04 10 -ab by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Apr 24

Construction cranes on Toronto&#x27;s skyline, 2021 04 24 -f by booledozer, trên Flickr

Construction cranes on Toronto&#x27;s skyline, 2021 04 24 -g by booledozer, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Toronto Skyline from Tommy Thompson Park by Kevin Proulx, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/26

Moon Set Ashbridges Bay by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/30

P4300083 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/2

L1011029 by James Harbeck, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2021-05-10 by skycandy

312,5 m










216 m


----------



## hkskyline

5/11

P5110581 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/12

Blue Skies by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## Cecca105

is it just me or does this project so far look nothing like the rendering


----------



## A Chicagoan

Cecca105 said:


> is it just me or does this project so far look nothing like the rendering


Well the building that’s under construction right now is the side tower. The supertall is prep so I think this thread should technically still be in the proposed section.


----------



## kanye

May 21 by cc46


----------



## elliot

A Chicagoan said:


> Well the building that’s under construction right now is the side tower. The supertall is prep so I think this thread should technically still be in the proposed section.


Though the status of "under construction" opinions vary and I'm somewhat loathe to quote the (Chicago-based ;-) *CTBUH* (Skyscraper Center), they say *"A building is Under Construction when site clearing has been completed and foundation/piling work has begun." *

The supertall *SkyTower* has been shoring and then excavating non-stop since September 2020, so I'd argue it hardly belongs in the *proposed* section. As for "site prep", imo this includes things like on-site demolitions, site clearing etc. in preparation for piling/shoring (and then excavation).

Debates aside, I tend to use thread title terms like site-prep or demolition, shoring and excavation to help identity what kind of work is actually going on. If you buy the CTBUH definition of "under construction", then CIBC Square Phase 2 is now _technically_ u/c. 

*edit*: oops! just realized I posted my 'compilation' update here... apologies


----------



## elliot

Cecca105 said:


> is it just me or does this project so far look nothing like the rendering


Perhaps you mixed up SkyTower (excavation) with Phase 1 'Prestige' (now 50 storeys of its eventual 65s)? 

I don't think I've seen many condo builds that match up to their "rendering promise" as closely as* Phase 1 'Prestige'*. Both the undulating 'channels', and the start of balcony glass (fritted and transparent to create the rendering pattern - see render below) are very close to the render and the cladding in general is far superior to most condos. I think it bodes well for SkyTower once it gets its skin. 

*Fritted and transparent balcony glass underway (looking south).*








mburrrrr









mburrrrr

*In this render view looking northwest, you can see how the patterns will be created by changing the (white) fritted glass percentage versus transparent glass. *










UT


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 23:*








Waterfront Toronto - 23rd May 2021 by Jose Ongpin on 500px.com


----------



## kanye

May 25 by wmedia


----------



## sky_boy

hkskyline said:


> 4/26
> 
> Moon Set Ashbridges Bay by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


wow


----------



## hkskyline

6/9

Tugboat Races by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jun 12

Toronto sunset by Phil Marion (190 million views), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jun 15

Weekday Peace by Leah Kling, trên Flickr

The city at night... by Phil Marion (190 million views), trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/15

DJI_0034 by Clement Lo, on Flickr

1W2A0234 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/21

The Week in Toronto by Luciana Couto, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

June 23 by *mburrrrr*


----------



## hkskyline

6/22

Sunset Skyline by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## JonStolt

Cool skyline, looks like Gotham City in the batman's movies.


----------



## hkskyline

Th


JonStolt said:


> Cool skyline, looks like Gotham City in the batman's movies.


There has been a lot of growth on the north-south axis as well as east-west.

Along north-south, a lot of new buildings appearing outside the main financial district at King/Bay, moving up north. Along east-west, plenty of waterfront developments beyond Cityplace, the first major regeneration project that has been under construction for decades. I think because of them, living fashionably downtown became a real proposition.


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404162940253650950


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409897571976364037


----------



## redcode

Jun 29

6272_L1100773_29-054 by Randolph Croft, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410001746416615431


----------



## kanye

June 29 by wmedia


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 1:*

Construction cranes on Toronto's skyline, 2021 07 01 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/3

Sunset in Toronto from Chester Hill Lookout by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/3

Sunset paddle Sunset sail by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jeruco

hkskyline said:


> 6/15
> 
> DJI_0034 by Clement Lo, on Flickr
> 
> 1W2A0234 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


Looks like new york little monotonous


----------



## hkskyline

jeruco said:


> Looks like new york little monotonous


The original skyline maybe 20-30 years ago was to the right of the CN Tower and thinner, with the King/Bay banking towers far more visible. The government decided to redevelop the disused railway lands which resulted in a multi-decade Cityplace development, filling in the space to the left of the CN Tower. Since then, residential redevelopments have blossomed along the waterfront, so now we see a lot of new big towers ahead of the old banking towers that have now been hidden in the background.

Looking ahead, we expect more redevelopments to the right that we can't see in both photos. The Portlands area is also a disused abandoned wasteland with lots of beautiful lakefront and skyline views. Some activity is already happening but seems it'll take quite some time before a skyline can develop.

To the left and not visible in the photos as well is Humber Bay, which is part of the City of Toronto (not a suburb as some on here portray) that has seen a good level of condominum construction activity of late.


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## redcode

Urban_Toronto


----------



## hkskyline

7/26

1W2A0063 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420416298664841221


----------



## kanye

July 29 by mburrrrr


----------



## hkskyline

7/26

Ward’s Island Ferry by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 2

Tommy Thompson Park, Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/2

Tommy Thompson Park, Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Tommy Thompson Park, Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 3

2021-08-03_at_13-30-41 by Sebastian Ip, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423064392405557251


----------



## redcode

SuchateMadahar


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## elliot

*Phase 1 'Prestige' in the centre.*

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 6

DJI_0027 by Clement Lo, trên Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, trên Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423728823615504388


----------



## redcode

lilistanslarry


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424066823000104960


----------



## kanye

August 07 by mburrrrr


















August 08 by Ludwig2000


----------



## perheps

It’s one of hell the hurry up…. Look like they so quickly and they’re could be complete within four and half years.
It’s similar to Australia 108 Tower was took 5 and half years however Australia 108 Tower didn’t have basements like SkyTower Yonge have basements while both of them similar to 317 metre 100 floors Australia 108 Tower and 313 metre 95 floors SkyTower Yonge, it’s amazing opposite architecture or different shape like that.


----------



## redcode

quist


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424199105304268801


----------



## hkskyline

12/12

Panorama of Toronto skyline, 2021 12 12 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/11

PXL_20211211_192313279 by jamie.vadgama, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

December 17 by skycandy


----------



## hkskyline

12/31

Is that a mirage? Toronto by jbjelloid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/3

Panorama, Toronto&#x27;s skyline, 2022 01 03 by booledozer, on Flickr 

Construction cranes on Toronto&#x27;s skyline, 2022 01 03 by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/4 










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## A Chicagoan

Looks like it's a change of scenery for Gary...


----------



## kanye

January 04 by bilked


----------



## kanye

January 14 by skycandy


----------



## hkskyline

1/15

009_00477_L1010205_LEICA SL2_LUMIX S 70-300-F4.5-5.6 by Randolph Croft, on Flickr


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

This and The One’s construction have reached Shenyang Speed!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*January 18 by mburrrrr on UrbanToronto:*


----------



## hkskyline

1/23

icy_Island_getaway_010 by truszphoto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/27

This just might be the coldest place to take picture in and around Toronto. And yet they still show up! by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/6

February Freeze Toronto by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/13

Toronto,Lake Ontario by Sonicgregu, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 16 by skycandy on UrbanToronto:*


----------



## Calvin W

I check this thread once a month to see updates. All I ever see is skyline shots of Toronto. This thing isn't even at street level yet so why do we have to wade through hundreds of photo's not relevant to this building?


----------



## hkskyline

As the title suggests, this is a multi-tower development, and a big one is nearing completion, making an impact on the skyline since it is so close to the waterfront. Hence, the perspective from the islands or on the other side of the harbour is quite evident. I can circle it if you don't know how to look for that tower.

Obviously you can't see foundation work from the skyline photo, and you shouldn't be looking for that in those photos anyway, but you can definitely see the tall tower finishing up. 

On the previous page, I have a number of close-up shots taken of that tower during my on-site visits last fall.

The foundation work seen now relates to the rest of the project.


----------



## Buffaboy

So I just visited Toronto for the first time in over 10 years today. Last time I went, I was probably 14 or 15, and the time before that I was a toddler. While I didn't go past Etobicoke, it was apparent that Toronto's skyline grew from the last time I visited. Even in rural Grimsby there's condos on the lakefront. I hope this spreads East to St. Catherines and Niagara Falls, then to Fort Erie. Houston has high-rises a good 30+ miles outside of its downtown.

I'll probably be back within the next month, in which case I'll check and see how this project is doing.


----------



## Calvin W

hkskyline said:


> As the title suggests, this is a multi-tower development, and a big one is nearing completion, making an impact on the skyline since it is so close to the waterfront. Hence, the perspective from the islands or on the other side of the harbour is quite evident. I can circle it if you don't know how to look for that tower.
> 
> Obviously you can't see foundation work from the skyline photo, and you shouldn't be looking for that in those photos anyway, but you can definitely see the tall tower finishing up.
> 
> On the previous page, I have a number of close-up shots taken of that tower during my on-site visits last fall.
> 
> The foundation work seen now relates to the rest of the project.



So in other words the 300m + tower is still in ground works. This shouldn't really be listed as under construction then by SSC standards. Less, ie shorter towers under construction should be in the shorter sections. When this thing actually reaches ground level then mark this as underconstruction.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Calvin W said:


> So in other words the 300m + tower is still in ground works. This shouldn't really be listed as under construction then by SSC standards. Less, ie shorter towers under construction should be in the shorter sections. When this thing actually reaches ground level then mark this as underconstruction.


Incorrect, as soon as any element of the building begins to be assembled, a building is under construction. This includes piling, and at the very least, when floor slabs are poured and cranes go up. As you can see in the pictures I posted on the last page, this building is well into the "under construction" phase.


----------



## hkskyline

2/23

Toronto Skyline by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2022-03-12 by cc46


----------



## Buffaboy

I think this is the site, here's a street level view from when I visited last week. I know I've posted in this thread before so I tried swinging by here.


----------



## hkskyline

3/25

Toronto Harbour by JamesAnok || ThetaState, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

March 26 by Domenico

Supertall below


----------



## A Chicagoan

kanye said:


> March 26 by Domenico
> 
> Supertall below


Looks like it's reached grade level.


----------



## kanye

April 22 by cc46


----------



## hkskyline

5/4

Skyline from Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/20

still life by Myles Ramsey, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 21 by mburrrrr on UrbanToronto:*


----------



## kanye

June 04 by gambinoo


----------



## hkskyline

6/4

One Yonge by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/25

Toronto Skyline by Xiaoping98, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/5

Untitled by hunter47d, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By mburrrrr on UrbanToronto:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 20 by Rascacielo on UrbanToronto:*

















*July 21 by wmedia on UrbanToronto:*


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-16 by mburrrrr


----------



## kanye

September 09 by ADRM


----------



## A Chicagoan

Hariri Pontarini Architects (@hariripontariniarchitects) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 300 Following, 412 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Hariri Pontarini Architects (@hariripontariniarchitects)




instagram.com


----------



## hkskyline

10/21

Freighter Chestnut moored in the Jarvis slip, beside the Redpath Sugar Refinery, 2022 10 21 by Geo Swan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Residential towers in Toronto may top 100 storeys *
Toronto Sun _Excerpt_ 
Nov 7, 2022

The city’s tallest buildings are about to get even taller, according to Future Model Toronto.

The Sky Tower going up at 1 Yonge St. (“Pinnacle One”) has proposed a height increase that would put the building at 105 storeys.

As an illustration on social media shows, that’s 346 metres high, about the same height as the observation deck on the CN Tower.

That would make Sky Tower the first building in Canada to go over 100 storeys.

Meanwhile, the development at Yonge and Bloor Sts. called The One is likewise hoping to increase up to 94 storeys. 

Both The One and Pinnacle One seem to be competing for the title of Canada’s highest building, which is currently held by First Canadian Place (at 298 metres).

More : https://torontosun.com/news/national/residential-towers-in-toronto-may-top-100-storeys


----------



## kanye

November 26 by mburrrrr


----------



## FelixMadero

omg this is slow!


----------



## Kamyima

FelixMadero said:


> omg this is slow!


Change plan could be 105 floors likely slow take time or stay 95 floors.


----------



## kanye

December 29 by DavidCapizzano


----------

